
Somebody Snuck a Potato into CES to Make a Point About Useless Smart Gadgets - mch82
https://www.forbes.com/sites/petepachal/2020/01/10/somebody-snuck-a-potato-into-ces-2020-to-make-a-scathing-point-about-useless-smart-gadgets/
======
mch82
Submitting this because it borders on performance art and it’s also funny,
plus it could lead to interesting discussion

